# Tivo Roamio plus with 3 minis.



## ToddK1970 (Mar 21, 2014)

I am selling my whole house setup. I have the 1tb Roamio plus and 3 minis. All in excellent shape. The only reason I am selling is where I work now they provide Direct Tv for free. I need to save some money so I am giving up my Tivo equipment.

Make me an offer.


----------



## jerrymc (Sep 17, 2001)

What service plan on the Roamio?


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

I am interested in one of the minis if you are willing to sell it separately.


----------



## ToddK1970 (Mar 21, 2014)

They are month to month.

I may be willing to part out a mini. But I will have to wait a couple more days. I have a couple of people interested in the whole thing.


----------



## drhendrix (Jan 3, 2003)

I am also interested in one of the Minis if you decide to separate the items.


----------



## jalaram (Apr 13, 2012)

I'm interested in the plus. How much are you looking to get?


----------



## rgrounds (Jun 15, 2004)

Any news on the status of this? 

If there are any Mini's left add me to the interested list.
Are they V1 or V2's?

Thanks.


----------

